# Chippewa Update



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

My son Riley is on the ice by the boat launch and has 4 keeper crappie as of 10am. Stop and say hi to him and Hannah. Stay warm and safe guys....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

He's having a great time....


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Starting to come together....


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Not a bad day for their first time on the lake....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Gonna be shanty town like east harbor after those pics...sad...very sad, but true. Nice catch btw. Love those tasty cold water gillies....


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I just pass the information and try to help the next guy. Riley only moved his shanty once today and stayed away from the crowd.....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice catch THANKS for sharing youre luck


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Chip? Good going! Those look like some respectable sized pannies! First ice report I can remember for there!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Another fun fact about Chippewa. The amusement park ran from 1878 to 1978. Shortdrift was the first in line for the rollercoaster lol lol . They also used to give steamboat rides in that lake. Take care and be safe my friends....Rich


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Good job!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't want my post about Chippewa to be a shouting match please. Only posted about being a proud dad......Rich


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

FlyFishRich said:


> Don't want my post about Chippewa to be a shouting match please. Only posted about being a proud dad......Rich


You’re right. Sorry about that. I’ll delete it.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Another fun fact about Chippewa. Lawrence Welk made his first radio broadcast from the ballroom at Chippewa amusement park.....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

FlyFishRich said:


> Another fun fact about Chippewa. Lawrence Welk made his first radio broadcast from the ballroom at Chippewa amusement park.....


I remember when that ballroom burnt to the ground
Was a shame to watch


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

June 13 2002 was the fire.....


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Rich...has your son ever had repeated success on saugeye through the ice on Chip. I've only caught one in two seasons. I'm good at fishing walleye but man, those saugeye are tough to get topside on Chip.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

No yesterday was his first trip on the ice there. Riley and I have fished that lake many times in the past for catfish though. Can't help with the saugeye there. Is the bait shop still open by Cycles R Us ? If still open ask the owner, he'll help you out. I used to give him a few nice gills from time to time....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

That place closed a few years ago. There's another bait shop over by Hubbard Valley Lake..."The Bait Shed"...owners are real nice.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good job and hope they had fun. 

Kip


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update Rob......Rich


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm planning to head out to Chippewa or New London this weekend with a few friends - I have a Aquaview Camera and was wondering how clear the lake is right now. I went to Wellington Upground on Saturday last week and caught a few 6 inch perch and bass but saw a nice northern pike on the camera. I went to Oberlin Upground on Sunday and they had their pump going so we only had about 8 inches of visibility. Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Chippewa is tannin stained . The camera mat work but since I don't use one I can't say . 

Has anyone caught saugeye there thru ice ? I sure haven't . I haven't fished for panfish at all . But did catch some crappie targeting saugeye.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Chippewa is too murky to much of anything with a camera. You’d be lucky to even make out any weeds on the bottom. I know because I tried. East Harbor was clearer than Chippewa.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Anyone close to Chippewa know what the ice conditions are like? I’m going to head that way this afternoon and take a look


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

AFadenholz said:


> Anyone close to Chippewa know what the ice conditions are like? I’m going to head that way this afternoon and take a look


Still had good ice as of about 4;30 thursday when I walked off. Been at Salt Fork since


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Very good ice on Chippewa this afternoon, finally had a tip up hit. Had its fins sticking in the 6” hole.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Went for a drive to check out the ice…








Gate locked due to flooding.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

RJH68 said:


> Went for a drive to check out the ice…
> View attachment 483428
> 
> Gate locked due to flooding.


Darn, I was hoping to get out tomorrow.


----------

